# Can You Get High From Over The Counter Meds?



## skybarstacey

I've run out of oxycodone and was just wondering if it would be possible to get any effects from over the counter remedies such as NYTOL (sleep aid) anyone know?
thanks


----------



## ebola?

in before close. 

If you are in the US, your best bet is cough syrup that contains ONLY DXM, but this won't be anything like an opioid.

ebola


----------



## Mr Blonde

In Australia, we have OTC codeine...sweet stuff, heroin addicts have been known to use it when they're in WDs.


----------



## adder

To some point I guess because I'm at a level codeine doesn't move me at all.


----------



## mukant666

definately try some DXM... Best OTC psychoactive, everything else is bunk(diphenhydramine, dramamine). Some other good stuff to try is Kava. Or if you can find poppy pods/seeds at some store and make some tea, it's like OTC methadone.


----------



## phatass

can't u  get codeine/apap in th US?... then u could do CWE...


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^nope. i think in some states the pharmacist can sell you codiene containing cough syrup, but im not sure....

there isnt much in the way of otc stuff that hasnt been mentioned here already..


----------



## fck_nazi_sympathy

there is a cough medicine called coricidin. it comes in tablets, each tablet contains 30mg of concetrated dxm. it comes 16 in a pack. i'd recomend taking 8 at first just to get the feel of it first. the first time i had it, i took all 16 at once and ended up in the er


----------



## kidcontin

just score some more oxycodone!


----------



## ziggo

fck_nazi_sympathy said:
			
		

> there is a cough medicine called coricidin. it comes in tablets, each tablet contains 30mg of concetrated dxm. it comes 16 in a pack. i'd recomend taking 8 at first just to get the feel of it first. the first time i had it, i took all 16 at once and ended up in the er



Don't do this.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

*Can You Get Arrested From Over The Internet Feds?*


----------



## The_Idler

not for buying over the counter meds.



well, maybe in _*The Land of the Free*_...


----------



## s1ck

fck_nazi_sympathy said:
			
		

> there is a cough medicine called coricidin. it comes in tablets, each tablet contains 30mg of concetrated dxm. it comes 16 in a pack. i'd recomend taking 8 at first just to get the feel of it first. the first time i had it, i took all 16 at once and ended up in the er


o how you will be flamed for this.

what a retarded idea, those pills, calld "tripple C's" (coricidin cough & cold) almost killed one of my best friends back in highschool.

they contained (pseudoephedrine at thie time, probably phenylephrine now) and more importantly, a high dose of guafenesin.

those last 2 ingredients will make you sick as FUCK. it is NO FUCKING FUN to be SICK and TRIPPING at the SAME TIME!!!   

...NEEDLESS TO SAY, INGESTING LARGE AMOUNTS OF EITHER PSEUDOEPHEDRINE OR GUAFENISIN IS DANGEROUS. YOU GET SICK BECAUSE ITS FUCKING POISON.

DO NOT TAKE CCCs TO GET HIGH!


----------



## orml

order tramadol online... it's not that expensive and you can get an overnight delivery... just a thought


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

fck_nazi_sympathy said:
			
		

> there is a cough medicine called coricidin. it comes in tablets, each tablet contains 30mg of concetrated dxm. it comes 16 in a pack. i'd recomend taking 8 at first just to get the feel of it first. the first time i had it, i took all 16 at once and ended up in the er


You are a fucking idiot.

Go to google and type in "Coricidin Related Deaths" and I'm sure you will get a barrage of news stories of pre-teens eating Coricidin Cough and Cold pills and ending up dead / in the ER

*18 Year Old Girl Dies From "Coricidin Cough and Cold" Abuse*:
http://media.www.kaleo.org/media/storage/paper872/news/2003/01/28/News/OverTheCounter.Drug.Abuse.Kills-2803330.shtml


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

DXM is one of those drugs i could never see how ppl liked to get all fucked up on. i watched my ex gf's best friend practically convulse form thorwing up so hard form taking too much coricidin. totally gross.


----------



## sonic

*-> Basic Drug Discussion*

Mods do what you wish with this one as always. This question has been asked many times. 

The short answer is that no over the counter medication is going to give you an opiate high similar to oxy. However, there are plants like kratom, and uncontrolled prescription drugs such as tramadol that can be obtained without too much trouble. Although, these drugs aren't the kind of thing you can buy at your local drug store. We don't discuss sources here, so you'll have to look up that information on your own.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

s1ck said:
			
		

> o how you will be flamed for this.
> 
> what a retarded idea, those pills, calld "tripple C's" (coricidin cough & cold) almost killed one of my best friends back in highschool.
> 
> they contained (pseudoephedrine at thie time, probably phenylephrine now) and more importantly, a high dose of guafenesin.
> 
> those last 2 ingredients will make you sick as FUCK. it is NO FUCKING FUN to be SICK and TRIPPING at the SAME TIME!!!
> 
> ...NEEDLESS TO SAY, INGESTING LARGE AMOUNTS OF EITHER PSEUDOEPHEDRINE OR GUAFENISIN IS DANGEROUS. YOU GET SICK BECAUSE ITS FUCKING POISON.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE CCCs TO GET HIGH!


I'm afraid there is an error in your post.
The reason that CCC's (Coricidin Cough and Cold) are so dangerous is due to the fact that they contain Chlorpheniramine Maleate (an Anti-Histamine).
Combining DXM (Dextromethorphan) with Chlorpheniramine Maleate can easily be LETHAL even in the "8 pills will fuck you up" dose.
THIS IS JUST PLAIN FUCKING STUPID, EVEN IF YOU LIVE FROM CCC ABUSE YOU STILL ARE GIVING YOURSELF PERMENANT BRAIN DAMAGE.

*DO NOT ABUSE CORICIDIN*


----------



## phr

^
Bingo. Don't use CCC.


----------



## GlassAss420

I get all kinds of fucked up off like 12-30 benedryls.. I'd start at 8-12 to get an idea of what its like. Basicly it totally fucks your coordination and you stumble and wobble around, if you can even stand up that is, and you feel numb all over, If you take a high enougth dose you'll slip in and out of consciousness in a dream like stsate, having closed eye halucinations, then you open your eyes and your like where'd "xxxxx"  go? cause it seems so real.

I go through phases of doing it for a week or two every couple months, cause it loses most of the effects after several times doing it.

If your gonna try it, when you try to stand up after its kicked in, be carefull, cause your cooridination will truly be fucked and you could easily fall and bust your head on something.. no joke.


----------



## drew345

You could smoke bannana peels man itll get you high as hell sorda like a heroin mescaline mix. if your really feelin crazy throw in some strawberrys :D


----------



## phatass

drew345 said:
			
		

> You could smoke bannana peels man itll get you high as hell sorda like a heroin mescaline mix. if your really feelin crazy throw in some strawberrys :D



haha... i tried that shit when i was like 12... good times... The power of placebo...:D


----------



## pkt

Yes but none of them are pleasant.


----------



## Obyron

drew345 said:
			
		

> You could smoke bannana peels man itll get you high as hell sorda like a heroin mescaline mix. if your really feelin crazy throw in some strawberrys :D



You shouldn't joke around. One of my best friends died from smoking banana peels. It'd be much safer to find some of those Ecstasy pills with the heroin in them.

You can get high from several OTC drugs, but most of them aren't that pleasant, and none of them will replicate the opiate high from Oxycontin, unless you're in a country where you can get Codeine over the counter, and even then that'd feel like a small taste of what you're used to.


----------



## Mr Blonde

Yeah smoking banana peels is pretty hardcore, but in my ghetto all my brothers is down with shooting up poppy seeds...a good amount is usually this:






Note: You are gonna need a lotta needles...



> unless you're in a country where you can get Codeine over the counter



Or a country where you can get benzos OTC...no wait, I got an idea!

Move to Cambodia! Everything is OTC there!


----------



## Will01996

In my state (North Carolina) the pharmacist can sell cough syrup that has 10 mg. codeine per teaspoon (at least they could in 2002 -- I bought some).

The last time I tried, I went to 6 or 8 drug stores and all the pharmacists refused to sell it to me.  My wife had a horrible cough / cold.  I think the trick is finding a pharmacist that will sell to you.  When I tried last, the pharmacists all told me, "selling codeine draws a bad element to my store".  (I am 53 years old and look like a well dressed, prosperous, mean old man who hates fun -- If I can not buy it, I don't think many people could).

Several months ago, at the hospital pharmacy I use, a hospital employee came in and asked for a refill on their cough medicine prescription.  The pharmacist told them they had no more refills, she would call her doctor, but in the mean time, she could sell her a bottle of codeine cough syrup for $8 bucks.

If you know a pharmacist well, you can probably buy codeine cough syrup.  If not, good luck!


----------



## phatass

2.50 euros for 300mg pure codeine pills otc...
3euros for 350mg pure dxm pills otc...
most pharmacies will only sell you a box at a time, but in the capital theres a pharmacy every 50 metres literaly...
then theres some other otc stuff that could get you kinda "high" but usually not worth it...


----------



## Mr Blonde

> 2.50 euros for 300mg pure codeine pills otc...
> 3euros for 350mg pure dxm pills otc...
> most pharmacies will only sell you a box at a time, but in the capital theres a pharmacy every 50 metres literaly...
> then theres some other otc stuff that could get you kinda "high" but usually not worth it...



Which country is that?


----------



## phatass

Frenchyland....


----------



## Pillthrill

s1ck said:
			
		

> o how you will be flamed for this.
> 
> what a retarded idea, those pills, calld "tripple C's" (coricidin cough & cold) almost killed one of my best friends back in highschool.
> 
> they contained (pseudoephedrine at thie time, probably phenylephrine now) and more importantly, a high dose of guafenesin.
> 
> those last 2 ingredients will make you sick as FUCK. it is NO FUCKING FUN to be SICK and TRIPPING at the SAME TIME!!!
> 
> ...NEEDLESS TO SAY, INGESTING LARGE AMOUNTS OF EITHER PSEUDOEPHEDRINE OR GUAFENISIN IS DANGEROUS. YOU GET SICK BECAUSE ITS FUCKING POISON.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE CCCs TO GET HIGH!



Triple C is pretty bad for DXM. You get a lot of other crap, and it has been linked to seizures. Try something with DXM with the only active ingredient if you are wanting DXM. But I will give you sick and trippin at the same time is bad, I did that. Fucking sucked.


----------



## Pillthrill

Mr Blonde said:
			
		

> Which country is that?


Jeez I need to move...


----------



## Mr Blonde

^ Well, I guess the French have it OK...but like I said, Cambodia - the land where everything under the sun is OTC. Even injectable opioids are available, depending on how well stocked the pharmacy is.

Put me down for a citizenship there!


----------

